# Search Online with Royal Holiday Club



## vettebuf (Jan 28, 2006)

Can we do this in a way similar to RCI's search?

I'm a RHC member. The best I can see is that you can send them an email requesting your choice from several places. I've been calling them after deciding where and when I want to go but this is hit and miss. Sometimes the place isn't available for the time and vice versa.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 28, 2006)

Some places are available online and some are not but it looks like they are getting closer. You can only look at a 30 day window but one Tugger has craked the code and recently posted several months o f NYC summer availability. I still cannot figure out how he did it. I got mine with a phone call.


----------



## rsonc (Feb 3, 2006)

I recently wanted to reserve a week, I called and I was told it was not available but if I went online then I could book the week. They said they have additional inventory for online bookings. I am not sure if this is true but I was able to book the week that I wanted. 

Susan


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 3, 2006)

Blondie said:
			
		

> one Tugger has craked the code and recently posted several months o f NYC summer availability. I still cannot figure out how he did it.


Patiently, one month at a time!


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 3, 2006)

rsonc said:
			
		

> I recently wanted to reserve a week, I called and I was told it was not available but if I went online then I could book the week. They said they have additional inventory for online bookings. I am not sure if this is true but I was able to book the week that I wanted. Susan


I've seen this phenomenon also, their admin is ridiculous.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 3, 2006)

Is the online availability for weeks as well as points? Anybody know. I saw the note on the front page of the website about online reservations, but when I clicked, all it did was take me to a request page I could fill out and send to them electronically.

Anyone know who it was that cracked the code? Don't think it is a good idea to post the code here, but maybe they wouldn't mind letting the secret out to other owners via e-mail?


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Feb 4, 2006)

*Royal Holiday Dis-service*

I have been am RHC member of over 10 years - not that I could help it.
Their online system as far as I am concened is a joke - I believe more in talking with someone - but then I have to be prepared to shell out another, 10, 20 50 USD just to confrm a simple booking that should be done vie internet at zero cost.

Their points system is a joke as I have answered elsewhere tonight.

I have decided to launch a website to INFORM newbies (because I with other it is now too late) of the RHC pitfalls. I am a newbie to this forum so I hope you will all show some patience if I am a little "opinionated" on RHC. I think I can listen and learn from the other posts.

Regards,

John
Visit my website


----------



## caribbean (Feb 4, 2006)

John-

Welcome to Tug

Just as a matter of information, most of us here on Tug bought our RHC weeks or points on the resale market for next to nothing. I bought a weeks contract off an owner that had 15 years remaining and gives me 2 weeks a year for a total of $850. Yes, they have administrative problems, but at the price I paid, I keep my mouth shut and enjoy my trips. And so far, I have gotten what I wanted every time. I still can't get them to send me paper work that I have been requesting for 2 years. I've given up on it.

There is a YaHoo Group already set up that you may find to your liking:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Royal_Holiday_scam/?yguid=230391745

Good Luck,


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 4, 2006)

John,
Your opinions are welcome, mine would certainly be the same if I had $20K invested but I do not.  While I agree with most of your statements, there is value in RHC if you got in for little or no upfront cost.  That being said, I also like the fact that there is an end to my contract and I expect to have that end come sooner by accelerating the end of the contract now that I'm in the over 50 category.


----------



## danmac156 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Ditto on RHC Pluses*

I am also a new RHC owner [2005]with a purchase of 70,000 points dirt cheap. I researched timeshares for 2 years and read all the bad reviews prior to buying. I even sat through a RHC presentation so I could see the "dark side" plus tour Los Tules. I am in sales so I marveled at the techniques used. They have not changed much since the first presentation I attended 25 years ago.

No one should be buying a timeshare without doing their homework first. Sadly, these high pressure salespeople are good at what they do! I know a person who is very knowledgeable about the secondary market who found himself handing over his credit card at a presentation in PV. He quickly got a Mexican lawyer to get out of the $40,000 purchase at the Royal Mayan. So if you bought retail you are not alone!

With RHC, the reality is we are dealing with people in Mexico who have a whole different set of values in terms of customer service. Yes their administrative side is lousy. Having said that, I have found the reservations people to be very pleasant to deal with.

My biggest worry last year when purchasing was the availability question. My first membership closed in June. By that time I found there was little availabilty for the remainder of the year. Now that the on-line reservation system is working, I can see availabilty is much better than expected. 

So far the only resort which seems to be impossible to get is the Wave Crest in San Diego. Otherwise, like most timeshares booking early is the key. I have two rooms in Ixtapa, and three in Puerto Vallarta booked this year. My purchase price will have paid for itself once I complete those stays.

People who have paid retail are in a different situation having high expectations of 5 star service, fanatastic availabilty, blah, blah, blah. 
The reality is this company has many  good to great resorts along with some dogs. The membership is definitely useable but you have to be realistic. Plan ahead!

So no matter what you paid lets be thankful for other owners willing to share advice on how to use this membership to the fullest. I know I am willing to help anyone out with what I have learned this far. We need more owners to get involved with TUG, fill out reviews, etc.

My headaches with RHC include no paperwork for combining my memberships. I may have a 20, 25, or a 30 year membership. I have nothing in writing, just that I have been told the clock started all over again at 30 years. I have received emailed reservation copies of my Puerto Vallarta trip for June but nothing for my eariler trip coming up in Ixtapa??
It took months to get my memberships transferred and finally combined. They don't reply to emails. My online account shows I owe money when I don't. 

BUT!  It will all be worth it sitting on the beach in Ixtapa in April sipping on a cold one. And in June, back to Puerto Vallarta to stay at Los Tules. I love that resort having toured it last year. I can't wait.

The bottom line is I am thrilled to have my membership. This year Mexico and 2007 will be Rome.


----------



## RonaldCol (Feb 4, 2006)

*RHC is Cheap Access to International Accommodations*

We looked high and low for about three years to get into resorts or accommodations in Paris, London, Rio de Janiero, etc., and couldn't find anything via our other exchange companies: II and RCI. RHC is the best I've found to get us into Londo and Paris. RHC does serve it's purpose for us to get into the European cities.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Feb 10, 2006)

*RHC Email - don´t bet on a reply !*

Dear all:
Thank you for your feedback, observations and opinions.
Sorry it has taken so long to get back here, but I have been working on
"Harpy´s" website which you can visit at the end of this mail.

My view of RHC is not 100% sour - but 99% goes a long way ! 

I have had the bad luck of being and RHC "member" for over 10 years. Would have cut short the contract years ago but it is prohibited within the contract to do so. And you can´t freeze either . .  so, no choices.

When I first tried to mail them I would wait - literally forever - for a reply and my wife would end up calling (at international rates) and often they wouldn´t even call back.

Even today, they can still be slow, or not even reply to an email - and this in relation to contacts that now "know" me as a customer (?).

I´ll keep this short today but will be back soon.

Harpy - the Harp Seal
(John)
Visit my website


----------

